
 Free Illustrations of the Natural World - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/over-150000-illustrations-wildlife-are-available-online-free-180974167/
======
chewxy
Jump straight to the wonderful images
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/biodivlibrary/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/biodivlibrary/sets/)

------
leemailll
Also mentioned on DataHorder
([https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/extitr/150000_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/extitr/150000_botanical_and_animal_illustrations/)),
whole set is more than 200TB

------
hirenj
There's an entire community project waiting to happen here with annotation of
each of these images with an NCBI taxonomy ID. I would certainly love to see
these illustrations come back in to vogue in various databases.

There is value in the drawing process, as it is in part itself an annotation
exercise, wherein the illustrator decides which anatomical features to draw
(or not draw) on the organism. If done well, this can reveal a lot of
information relatively quickly.

------
blueintegral
Am I the only one who can smell these pages as I look at them?

------
savingGrace
Are they all public domain? If I follow individual images, the ones I've
clicked on in flickr say 'public domain'.

~~~
number6
Some are labeled with: "Some rights reserved" e.g.
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/biodivlibrary/6009088872/in/al...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/biodivlibrary/6009088872/in/album-72157627355864442/)

------
s9w
What a wonderful collection but unfortunately heavily compresed, showing some
heavy compression artifacts.

------
rambojazz
Free as in...? Free to watch?

